# Jbr to battuta mall



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

How easy is the commute from Jbr to Battuta mall?!

Does anyone know what times the metro runs?!

Can you advice how close these 2 are together!? Walking distance?! Prob not lol

I'm moving out on the 15th march just deciding to either look at
JBR, Marina or JLT

Dan


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Morning Dan,
JBR/Ibn Batouta are like 7 minutes driving(with no traffic in). You cant walk the distance.
Metro? I guess the station on the Dubai Marina will be the closest for JBR, yet you will need to arrive there frm JBR.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Suggest you check the RTA website for Metro timings. 

Trains start running from 6 am (except Fridays).


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Suggest you check the RTA website for Metro timings. 

Trains start running from 6 am (except Fridays).[/QUOTE]


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

The walk from the Battuta Metro Station to the mall isn't bad, but in the time it will take you to walk from JBR to the Marina Metro, you could already be in the mall if you had driven!! It is a super easy drive from the marina - just get on SZR headed to Jebel Ali/Abu Dhabi and take the first exit for the Gardens. From there you'll be parked in 2-3 minutes max. I wish there was a Carrefour instead of a Geant, but other than that I love going to the Battuta mall from the marina instead of the Mall of the Emirates. Plus I don't have to worry about Salik charges going to the Battuta mall.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wouldnt suggest making this decision until you are here and have a look around. 

I would suggest that your selection of building, will be important for your commute to and from work. Walking to and from your buildin to the metro isnt going to be a two minute walk but it isnt going to be that bad. In the mid of the summer though, for about four months, that fifteen minutes will be a bit of hell but just think, half of dubai works out in the heat for ten to twelve hours a day, six days a week...  From the metro drop at ibn to the mall, it is like a three minute walk until you are in the underground parking. 

The metro is nice and not full as long as you are not using it during the standard peak times. If they ever do open up further into the free zones, I would say that it is going to get pretty packed during the peak times.


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a bus (no8) that runs from JBR to Ibn Battuta Mall.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are using the Metro look at buildings next to The Metro stations in JLT (Lake Terrace, Indigo, Greenlakes ++) or next to the Metro in the Marina (Marina Diamond 3, Cascades ++).I cant think of all the building names but a good agent will know them.

JLT station is just 2 stops to Ibn Battutu. From that end of JLT (the south end) it is possible to walk (20 mins) but not during the summer months (too hot).

The Metro runs about every 7 mins during peak times and 15 mins during quiet times. It does not operate on a friday morning.

Taxi from JLT/Marina very cheap.

You can buy Dubai Explorer and Dubai Explorer Street Map which will show you the location of Metro Stations and buildings. You can get it from Amazon before you come.


----------



## corba (Jul 10, 2010)

Well if you will be working in IBN Battuta suggest you look into staying in Discovery Gardens or The Gardens as they are just at the back of the mall.


----------



## ummbutti (Dec 8, 2010)

I think that what you write in your signature is indecent. At least show some respect and appreciation to the city which give you the job and the tax free money although you are foriegn .Some local people here even don't have a job !!! you have to thank the God for this.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

ummbutti,

Thanks for sharing your opinion. Jynxgirl also has the right to share hers. While I do not share her opinion, I love her signature!

A couple things, though:

There may be no need to "thank the god" if someone has different religious beliefs than you do.

This city (Emirate?) certainly does not "give" away jobs or tax-free money. Those things are earned. You really think that Jynxgirl was just _given_ her job without the proper qualifications/training, etc?

I don't know her situation and I doubt you do either, so maybe she has a very legitimate reason to feel the way she does about Dubai - did you consider that?

P.S. Thanks for increasing the font size and using red, that was very helpful.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> ummbutti,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinion. Jynxgirl also has the right to share hers. While I do not share her opinion, I love her signature!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have had locals walk up to me over ten times and ask me how much, available... blah blah. The best was when the guy said he liked full girls and must have my number - at the convenience store!! And he wasnt interested in being my friend! In all fairness, I also had two indians, and one english guy who stopped me while I was out running, as he was driving by in a taxi... to ask me if I would be available. Then yell at me that I shouldnt have gotten a boob job when I got mad. I was in long n i k e running pants and a tshirt. 

I have emirati friends in aj man, sharjah, and rak and they just apologize apologize and aplogize. Once, I was out with my emirati friend from rak and the price for dinner in abu dhabi went from 150 to 250 when I walked up. The reason... because of that type of girl he was with! I had on black slacks and a fluffy blouse that was long and sleeved! He was so apologetic and so sorry that I am dont want to go out here ever, and he says it will be ok. We go... and that happens. And this just happens non stop. One friend says I look like a walking barbie so I am going to get this attention... I dont exactly find that nice but it is what it is. I can not make my boobs disappear nor am I going to hide them. I am not going to dye my hair nor put it up everyday. 

I dont seem to have that problem anymore so much... as I never go outside and have gained quite a bit of weight whilst here. But I did have a local emirati throw his cell phone into my vehicle at a light 3 weeks ago... Then say, now you must pull over or I will call the cops and say you stole my phone. I didnt want any trouble and pulled over. When I said that was rude, he responded "Yeaaa but you would not talk to me and now you are" and smiled like it is funny. I have not left my apartment but to drive to work since. This is the cycle. I will go without leaving for weeks on end, just to go out and have something happen, and decide to not leave again. 

And please do not tell me about locals and jobs. I am quite aware of the job situation with locals.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

O my god... That's shocking!!!


----------



## ummbutti (Dec 8, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> ummbutti,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinion. Jynxgirl also has the right to share hers. While I do not share her opinion, I love her signature!
> 
> ...


Hi ,
I know that Jynxgirl was given the job for her proper qualifications/training ,but would her country give her the same ?????!!!! If so I,then Simpley I think she shouldn't be here with all her hate feeling towards Dubai.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, she is here, and she will continue hating the place and saying so, at least for the following 200+ days or so. I understand that as a local you might be offended, but best to not take it personally. 

And let's not get started with the whole 'if you don't like it here, then go home' business. It's been discussed ad nauseum, and quite frankly, is getting boring.


----------



## ummbutti (Dec 8, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have had locals walk up to me over ten times and ask me how much, available... blah blah. The best was when the guy said he liked full girls and must have my number - at the convenience store!! And he wasnt interested in being my friend! In all fairness, I also had two indians, and one english guy who stopped me while I was out running, as he was driving by in a taxi... to ask me if I would be available. Then yell at me that I shouldnt have gotten a boob job when I got mad. I was in long n i k e running pants and a tshirt.
> 
> I have emirati friends in aj man, sharjah, and rak and they just apologize apologize and aplogize. Once, I was out with my emirati friend from rak and the price for dinner in abu dhabi went from 150 to 250 when I walked up. The reason... because of that type of girl he was with! I had on black slacks and a fluffy blouse that was long and sleeved! He was so apologetic and so sorry that I am dont want to go out here ever, and he says it will be ok. We go... and that happens. And this just happens non stop. One friend says I look like a walking barbie so I am going to get this attention... I dont exactly find that nice but it is what it is. I can not make my boobs disappear nor am I going to hide them. I am not going to dye my hair nor put it up everyday.
> 
> ...


Please Don't generalise on all people in UAE.
It is not only your problem,Even the local ladies with Sheila and abaya suffer from staring here .
We face some issues when we travel to Europe or USA for example ,but we don't say that we hate it and we don't spread the bad influence every where.
We still love travelling there and enjoying every moment.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have a number of local friends here and none of them are offended. I say I hate this place about a bazillion times every time we go out. They think it is funny and take it in stride.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with public transport. Depending what part of JBR you are on a taxi will only cost 10-15dhs!


----------

